

Social networking in the 1600s - dsushant
http://nytimes.com/2013/06/23/opinion/sunday/social-networking-in-the-1600s.html

======
dsushant
While the article does not talk about it, one major difference between pre &
post internet social networking is the effort intensity. The internet has
trivialized the effort required thereby significantly diminishing the quality
of conversations.

